# Bombed by a Gunny!!



## Calidecks (May 27, 2019)

@GunnyJ that is! Received this suspicious package in the mail! Wow! What a surprise!









Mike.
_______________


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice to see the Noobs in the trenches, good job and nice selection.


----------



## Calidecks (May 27, 2019)

I'm going to need to attack his left flank!

Mike.
_______________


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

Enjoy. Warning...that Hoyo by AJ is a spice bomb!


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

Nice selection!


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Look at that mailbox banger!

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (May 27, 2019)

GunnyJ said:


> Enjoy. Warning...that Hoyo by AJ is a spice bomb!


Thank you! What's the saying? "no good deed goes unpunished"

Mike.
_______________


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Nice!!! where is my apple?


----------



## Calidecks (May 27, 2019)

You earned it my friend!









Mike.
_______________


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Calidecks said:


> You earned it my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice played sir....nice played :smile2:


----------



## Cossie (Feb 25, 2018)

Nice haul and good stuff

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (May 27, 2019)

Wow! Great sticks! Thanks @GunnyJ

I've smoked
















Mike.
_______________


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

@Calidecks - Just doing my part to make the world a better place bud...glad you like 'em.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Way to go Gunny!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Calidecks (May 27, 2019)

"Let your plans be dark and impenetrable as night, and when you move, fall like a thunderbolt."

Sun Tzu

Mike.
_______________


----------

